
Sumo Logic Files for $100M IPO - caseysoftware
https://news.crunchbase.com/news/sumo-logic-files-for-100m-ipo/
======
JMTQp8lwXL
Best of luck. We've considered this, but ultimately chose a cheaper ELK stack.

